# 3.57 rated pool request San Rafael



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I got dragged to San Rafael and while there got a pool request from a passenger who was rated 3.57!!! What do you think I did?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> I got dragged to San Rafael and while there got a pool request from a passenger who was rated 3.57!!! What do you think I did?


Its not what you did its what you didn't do? I would have let that ping timed out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> I got dragged to San Rafael and while there got a pool request from a passenger who was rated 3.57!!! What do you think I did?


I think you accepted it


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a 3.2 when a severe storm was hitting.
I betting that paxhole is still there thawing out.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> I got dragged to San Rafael and while there got a pool request from a passenger who was rated 3.57!!! What do you think I did?


Well??? What did you do? The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Maybe he shot the pax with a .357 magnum?


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

I had a 4.2 the other night, I was curious so I locked the doors and proceeded to the pin. When I got there, there was a kid standing in the dark by himself, it was about 11pm. He looked about 10, I asked him how old he was. He said 13! I told him you gotta be 18, he said he rides all the time. Not with me.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

I tell underage pax to call VIA. VIA's policy is 13 to 17 with parents consent. I also drive for VIA


----------

